# Blood Bowl - Demo



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (2. September 2009)

Hallöchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe schon sehr viel gegoogelt aber nix gefunden.

Meine Frage ist : Weiß jemand ob es eine Blood Bowl Demo gibt und wenn wo kann ich sie mir laden ?!

MFG DaRkHeLLBoY95 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSbk8XvWGQc


----------



## Haxxler (3. September 2009)

Also wenn es auf der Herstellerseite keine Demo gibt, wird es wohl allgemein keine geben. Macht zumindest irgendwie sinn.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (3. September 2009)

Nein es gibt keine Demo. Es wurde zwar groß angekündigt, dass eine sogar noch *vor* Release erscheinen sollte, aber daraus ist anscheinend nichts geworden. Der Release ist schon seit paar Monaten vergangen und von einer Demoversion hab ich bis heute nichts mehr gehört - denke also nicht, dass die in absehbarer Zeit kommen wird.


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (3. September 2009)

Ok , danke für die Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann werd ich mir halt das Game kaufen ohne es mal angespielt zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (3. September 2009)

Wenn du das Tabletop zu BloodBowl kennen solltest und es dir gefällt, kannste eigentlich nichts falsch machen. 
Wenn du das Tabletop jedoch nicht kennen solltest, würde ich an deiner Stelle - wenn du es dir kaufst - vor den ersten paar Spielen bisschen in den Regeln (die kann man sich online anguggen) stöbern. 
Hab zwar BloodBowl als Pc-Spiel nicht, aber wenn ich mir die Foren so ansehe, scheinen nicht alle Regeln komplett im Tutorial erklärt zu werden (wenn es sowas überhaupt gibt *g*).


Tante Edith sagt: hier ist übrigens der Link zur deutschen Übersetzung des Regelbuchs. Sind zwar paar Übersetzungsfehler dabei, aber da muss man drüber wegsehen, da es von Fans übersetzt wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn irgendwas unklar ist, kann man notfalls auch mal in die englischen Regeln schaun, die findest du ja auf der BB Homepage.


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (4. September 2009)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Wenn du das Tabletop zu BloodBowl kennen solltest und es dir gefällt, kannste eigentlich nichts falsch machen.
> Wenn du das Tabletop jedoch nicht kennen solltest, würde ich an deiner Stelle - wenn du es dir kaufst - vor den ersten paar Spielen bisschen in den Regeln (die kann man sich online anguggen) stöbern.
> Hab zwar BloodBowl als Pc-Spiel nicht, aber wenn ich mir die Foren so ansehe, scheinen nicht alle Regeln komplett im Tutorial erklärt zu werden (wenn es sowas überhaupt gibt *g*).
> 
> ...



Also ICH kenne das Tabletop BloodBowl und hab dann auch gesehen dass es auch ein PC Spiel davon gibt.
Ein paar Freunde von mir die das auch haben jedoch das Tabletop NICHT kennen finden das Pc Spiel aber trotzdem geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ICh werds mir einfach kaufen und ausprobieren ^^ wenn es mir dann nicht gefällt gibts ja immernoch Ebay xD


----------



## Terrokan (4. September 2009)

DaRkHeLLBoY95 schrieb:


> Also ICH kenne das Tabletop BloodBowl und hab dann auch gesehen dass es auch ein PC Spiel davon gibt.
> Ein paar Freunde von mir die das auch haben jedoch das Tabletop NICHT kennen finden das Pc Spiel aber trotzdem geil
> 
> 
> ...




Ich hätte da nen gebrauchtes zu verkaufen. 1x installiert , hatte Probleme mit dem Kopierschutz.
Falls du interesse hast können wir uns auf nen Preis einigen und ich stell , ums sicherer für beide zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , das Spiel dann bei Ebay rein ( Oder anders , eigentlich egal).

Ist sicherlich besser als für 50 Euro die Katze im Sack zu kaufen . Schreib mir ´ne PM wenn du Interesse hast.


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (5. September 2009)

Terrokan schrieb:


> Ich hätte da nen gebrauchtes zu verkaufen. 1x installiert , hatte Probleme mit dem Kopierschutz.
> Falls du interesse hast können wir uns auf nen Preis einigen und ich stell , ums sicherer für beide zu machen
> 
> 
> ...



Habs mir grade für 45 € gekauft ^^


----------



## dragon1 (5. September 2009)

schon ein geiles spiel... fsk12! lol xD

ABER VERDAMMT NOCHMAL NUR SCHEISS WINDOOF *EXPLODIER VOR WUT*


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (5. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> schon ein geiles spiel... fsk12! lol xD



Na, da kannst du es dir wenigstens kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (5. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> schon ein geiles spiel... fsk12! lol xD



Deswegen auch weniger Blut&Gedärme.

Ich wär ja dafür gewesen, dass sie es so hart machen, dass es indiziert wird. DAS wär mal ne Rampage gewesen >D


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (7. September 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Deswegen auch weniger Blut&Gedärme.
> 
> Ich wär ja dafür gewesen, dass sie es so hart machen, dass es indiziert wird. DAS wär mal ne Rampage gewesen >D



LoL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

